# How much will/did your move to Australia cost you?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

We can do all of the investigating and all of the researching possible, we can try and budget to the nearest dollar but the fact is that unexpected costs will arise when looking to move to a new country such as Australia. It would therefore be helpful for members who are looking to move to Australia, or indeed have moved to Australia, to post their thoughts on the cost.

The cost of moving is often underestimated by expats looking for pastures new and any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ahmed84 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am a single applicant and not using an agent. so far I spent around AUD4,300. This amount includes: applications fees (the big chunk!) , ACS assessment fees, IELTS test, Medical test and Notary services which costed me above the average because I opted to certify my docs from the australian embassy.  of course this amount will most probably go double or more with airlines tickets and moving expenses.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Ahmed84

Many thanks for sharing that information with us - it is certainly most useful to know. Perhaps you could update us further down the line as your final move to Australia approaches? It will be interesting to see the difference in moving costs from country to country and those associated with individuals and families.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Our flights were around $6000 USD. Application fee was around $3000. We plan to save up around $10,000 to bring with us in case my husband is unable to find a job right away. We are also going to sell/donate whatever we have here and ship some boxes over. To make a long story short....moving to Australia is expensive but worth it!!!


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Well our current and estimated costs (Hubby been living here 5 years)

Application, medicals (if approved first time), cost of documents, Airfares (off peak), airport charges n taxes incl. transport by taxi both here n in aust. Baggage, winter clothes and odds n ends $9,000

Cost of buying a cheap car, Accommodation deposit and 1 month rental $7,000

Money saved so far $50,000......On-going business income app. $3,800 net/month...

Existing assets in Phil will be left to the family so no fire sale....

But all this can change tomorrow lol...


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Personally I think this kind of information and the comments emerging in this thread are priceless when looking to move to a new country. In our minds we all have a list of things to do, a list of basic costs but the reality is that there will be additional services required and additional costs. 

Once we have more information on the thread, would forum members find it useful if we put together a summary of the costs associated with various countries?


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes that would be great!


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

So far my costs are .....


$2680 aud for app
$12 fingerprints usd
$54 FBI background check (resubmitted 3 times)
$16 state check 
$425 medicals
$50 for various certified copies 
$80 roughly in postage to and from Australia and the postage mailing application first class


Everything but the application fee is in usd. And it's only beginning


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

sarahw418 said:


> So far my costs are .....
> 
> $2680 aud for app
> $12 fingerprints usd
> ...


Yikes, how come the FBI one was submitted 3 times? The cost really adds up! The things we do for love! We have already spent thousands on US immigration in addition the Aus immigration!


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

They kept denying my fingerprints. In total over 3 tries I sent them 14 copies. Finally got my letter and we sent the application in a week later  the police didn't charge me for all the extra prints they were very nice. Apparently my finger prints are very bad


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

sarahw418 said:


> They kept denying my fingerprints. In total over 3 tries I sent them 14 copies. Finally got my letter and we sent the application in a week later  the police didn't charge me for all the extra prints they were very nice. Apparently my finger prints are very bad


What a pain! Mine were done electronically which was interesting but they still had to roll some of my fingers a bunch of times!


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

What! The FBI told me they wouldn't take mine electronically :/ maybe because they're so terrible I'm not sure


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

sarahw418 said:


> What! The FBI told me they wouldn't take mine electronically :/ maybe because they're so terrible I'm not sure


So you had to use the actual ink? Mine was done on a little computer screen and the officer printed it out on the fingerprint card. It looked just like the regular ink ones! Then I mailed the fingerprint card and application and received my check 3 weeks later.


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea they were on the cards with ink. I sent in three copies originally and 3 weeks later I received my first refusal and a new fingerprint card in the mail. That was November. 2nd refusal just after the new year and got the letter finally end of feb


----------



## aspiresquare (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello Guys I am from Australia Immigration Consultancy. If you have any query about Immigration are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

oh wow were do i start lol;
agency $6,000 dollars
Immigration visa $3,000 give or take a few dollars
shipping container $11,000 dollars with insurance
documents sent to Berlin via DHL $500 dollars
Documents from UK (birth certificates etc for hubby and i ) $200 dollars
Documents and certified by notary from Malta $200 dollars
Miscellaneous bits and pieces $200 dollars
oh and the most important thing PANADOLS priceless

I am going to name our house COSTALLOTA because it did cost allot to get here. The thing is its still costing us allot, things are very expensive here in Perth and I'm just talking house hold things day to day shopping, when you compare them to the UK and Malta. If you come to Australia and you don't have savings or a job its very hard indeed, were lucky we own our house and still i find things sooo expensive here, but i dont regret it at all.


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

aspiresquare said:


> Hello Guys I am from Australia Immigration Consultancy. If you have any query about Immigration are welcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

I'm planing to study a master course in Australia. After my study I have 70 points for the 190 visa. What do you think, should I apply first for the 485 or directly for the 190 visa?

Regards
Depende


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Aspire n Depende, please can you start a new topic as we are trying to keep this as a special thread about costs to go to Australia...

Thank you guys..


----------

